# New spin on bottles...



## Flaschenjager (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey everybody -
 A word of warning ----- I bought one of the new large Platinum Series machines (Jar Dr.) at the Baltimore Show and things are beginning to shine around here. My 'test' bottles came out today and I'm quite excited about the coming weeks and results. I wanted to build one for years, but finally broke down and bought one. 

 Now, I'd like to add a couple more tubes. It's always something[].

 Also, the people who are charging $20, roughly, a bottle for a tumble are not charging enough. It doesn't seem like a lot of trouble to do one, but it can be a lot of work! 

 See you at the Raleigh, NC Show in the AM.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 19, 2005)

Excellant choice Meech!! I bought the platinum machine a few months back and love it....I bought xtra rolls and canisters for the "first" machine and then bought another to go behind that! The second machine is driven off the main host unit and allows you to tumble about 10 cartidges for the same money as driving 1 or 2. My machine runs 24-7 and I check them every 3 days, some will be done others not. I am always amazed at the results, some of the sickest will come out looking like a new nickle and the ones you think have "minor" haze defy everything! [8|] If you ever need any tips feel free to ask... Taz


----------



## WhiteLighting (Mar 24, 2005)

ya made a very good choice to get a Jar Doc machine,.........I like when the copper dulls down abit and then it makes the bott's shine like new!.........


  TAZ----- i bet thats a loud machine!....lol,

  i need atleast 2 more canisters,....


 have you or anyone put insulators in the machine or have had problems with smaller type bottles?....


----------



## WhiteLighting (Mar 24, 2005)

20 bucks?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!........i charge 5,but im wery of tumblin for a high end bottle _dont want to be responable if it broke or person didnt like the job",......but 20 is outragous!....

  BUT SOME PEOPLE GO ALL THE WAY AND BUFF THE BOTTLE USING SPECIAL BUFFING PADS FOR GLASS!........maybe thats the 10 extra charge.......?....but my machine has been runnin 24/7 since i got it,well besides cleaning and changing bottles.....



 cerium ox is one of the best,then use the alum ox............


----------

